

Ldapjs: A reprise of LDAP - deepakjois
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/09/08/ldapjs-a-reprise-of-ldap/

======
bergie
I'm quite excited about this. LDAP has always been an interesting protocol,
but with rather complicated implementations.

Node.js in general seems to have potential in reviving various purpose-
designed protocols, as they will be just as easy to handle as HTTP.

If I find the time, I'll look into connecting this with NoCR
(<https://github.com/NoCR/NoCR>), as that provides a standard tree handling
API with different storage back-ends.

